# BUG REPORT: Audio delay



## alipka (Dec 11, 2003)

When I have paused live TV, pressing play results in a short (about 2 seconds) delay before the audio starts. No problem with synchronization, but this was never true on my DISHPlayer 7100 or 7200.

Very disconcerting; it basically means I have a choice of rewinding a little each time or missing part of the show.

This happens consistently; HD and SD.

SW Version L142HECD-N
Boot Version 120B
Flash Version F051


----------



## Slordak (Dec 17, 2003)

Are you using the digital optical output, or are you using an analog output? Have you ever previously used a receiver with a digital optical output (e.g. the 508) to compare whether it has this same issue or not? I know that on my 508, the digital bitstream is either missing for the first second or so, or my stereo receiver isn't able to begin processing it for the first second or so when playback is resumed.


----------



## TVBob (Dec 19, 2003)

I am using the digital audio output, and I see the same annoying problem. I will try with analog audio to see if there is any difference.

Note: When I use the digital audio output of my ReplayTV 5080, the audio starts instantly after a pause, so it's not a problem with the A/V receiver, it's a problem with the DVR-921.


----------



## Jim Parker (Aug 12, 2003)

I have the same problem, both with the optical to the A/V receiver and the analog to the TV


----------



## MattG (Dec 31, 2003)

I've seen this problem as well and I'm using optical out. I've also had the sound drop out for a second occasionally for no apparent reason. Anyone else seen this?


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

My 921 is arriving tomorrow, but my 501 does the same thing. I use the Toslink optical output and the audio lags a couple of seconds on resume from pause. The solution has become a matter of habit for me. I resume play and immediately hit the 'jump back' button. Don't even think about it any more.

.....G


----------



## guruka (Dec 27, 2003)

Better clarify. . .

Pause - jump back (while paused) - play

The audio resumes perfectly. Try it.

.....G


----------

